# Iron warriors and dark eldar for sale



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello everyone i am selling two armies one is partially painted and the other is fully pro painted took alot of time and work. i would like to sell with in the country if possible 

i will post pictures later when i have time.. here is a list of what each army consists of

dark eldar:

2 squads of painted scourges
painted lilith
painted succubus
2 Archons(1 Painted, 1 Primed)
Painted - Huskblade, Soultrap, Phantasm GL
Primed - Converted to Duke Sliscus(see pics)

2 Haemonculus(1 Painted, 1 New on Sprue)

5 Incubi(Primed)

10 Wracks(2 Painted, 8 Primed)
Agoniser, Liquifer Gun

20 Wyches(10 Painted, 10 Primed)
x2 Agoniser

9 Trueborn(All Painted)
x2 Splinter Cannons, Sharcarbines

4 Trueborn(Primed)
x4 Blasters

10 Hellions(5 Primed, 4 on Sprue, Baron)
1 Hellion converted to Baron Sathonyx(see pics)

6 Reavers(Primed)
x2 Heatlances

5 Raiders(Airbrushed Chassis)
All Darklances

2 Ravagers(Airbrushed Chassis)
All Darklances

2 Talos(1 Primed, 1 New in Box)
Chain Flainls, TL Heatlance

1 Razorwing Jetfighter(Primed)
x2 Disintegrator Cannons, Splinter cannon

3 GW Webway Portals

Battle Foam 1520 XL Army Case-Olive

Custom Dark Eldar Battle Foam Trays(Razorwing has own case-included)

All extra bits,sprues and wargear, NOTHING THROWN AWAY

selling this army for a total of 500 dollars shipping included

iron warriors : this army is fully painted top of the line painting

10 man chaos space marine squad {with melta and heavy bolter}
chaos spacemarine dreadnought 
10 man chaos space marine squad {with melta and heavy bolter}
chaos space marine predator tank with lascannons
chaos space marine forge world dreadnought
10 man chaos space marine squad {with missle launcher}
two chaos space marine defilers 
also chaos space marine warsmith {unopened}{he is the only one not built or painted}

asking for 300 to 400 for this army if possible

{i am in the hospital right now becuase of depression and trying to hurt my self and trying to get read of this two armys as i dont use them ever.. i will check once aday but do to all the doctors and i have to see thats all. once the we have talked and a payment has been made i will have my brother or father send out the army they are already boxed up and ready to ship}


----------



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

forgot to put this in but now that i have free time at the hospital before i have to go to bed i will

i am willing to negotiate prices if need be but i put alot of time and money into these armies and will not let my self get ripped off..

if you are interested please contact me and we can talk thank you


----------

